# do i need to register a business name



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

im currently self employed but i do some valeting on weekends and my time off and id like to know if i need to register a business name for the valeting that i do 
as i would like to do a website and some business cards ect 

when i went self employed back 6 years ago i just registered my name and not a business name as iv always just sub contracted to my dad 

any help will be much appreciated as i want to do everything by the book 
thanks


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

If you set up as a ltd company then your company will be registered with companies house anyway. If you stay as a sole trader then you won't really need to 'register' the name. Just check that nobody is using the same name, it may confuse people when searching on google for example.
If its a serious business start up then register the domain names and open a business bank accounts and let the IR know aswell. Good luck.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

no to the name.

yes to HMRC. :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

where do i register the domain name?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

sean20 said:


> where do i register the domain name?


Any domain name registrar. tsohost, 123-reg, names etc.


----------

